# Our Puppy



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2012)

So I noticed when others post information on their dogs some of the experienced breeders/trainers can give insight on how the puppies temperament may be or how they may turn out and was wondering if someone can give that information on my puppy I recently got. I love her to death but just wondering what you guys would say about her/her parents. (Please don't hold anything back! It won't change my view of her!)

Her:
Laska

Her Parents: 
L-Wurf

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't help you with breeding info but she sure is a darling puppy!

You are in Germany and got her from a breeder there, right? Thought others might want to know that.
Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not experience enough to comment, but here is the pedigree in a quick link:

Line-breeding for the progency of Asco von der Einflugschneise and V Warina von der Burg Haidstein

You can PM some of the breeders like Lisa, Cliff, Carmen, Lee, etc for more help


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't comment besides saying she's cute


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not a kennel I am familiar with ..... litters seem to be a mix of showlines and working lines....they probably keep one to breed on that they feel will best meet their goals, and sell mostly to pet homes with the rest due to the mixed lines...should be just fine for a companion puppy

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is a mixed of lines, but does have some strong dogs behind her. I would say she could be a very nice active companion for you or maybe do other things to if that is your desire. 

Did you get to see her parents?


----------

